# yelled at a bad manager



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

Kelly (Hypatia) is visiting me from Ohio and today Sheri came over. We all walked to Coldfury's apartment and rang his buzzer, unexpected. The four of us went to a Mexican restaurant a few blocks from Coldfury's place.

Anyway, the food was mediocre and the service was atrocious. I had to go to the waiter and ask for the bill. They wouldn't split it in four. I kept insisting but they absolutely refused to. They shook their heads no and told me it just couldn't be done. I knew that was bull****. I went back to the table and told the others that they wouldn't split the bill, so we'd better not leave any tip.

We couldn't split it, so Kelly worked up the courage and dragged me back over to the manager. When she very politely approached him about splitting the bill, he was an ******* to her. He told her it couldn't be done, and he pointed at me dismissively and said he'd already told me that much. She dropped the politeness and kept insisting, firmly, that there was no way we could split it. He finally relented, grudgingly, after telling Kelly that he didn't *have* to split it.

Kelly said that she knew he didn't *have* to do it, but that it was a nice thing to do from a customer service perspective. He obviously had zero customer service skills and didn't give a ****. He eventually gave in after several minutes of arguing with Kelly.

While Kelly did that, I wrote a note about the horrible service. (Kelly later added to this.)

As we were leaving, we had a plan. So, the three of them exited the restaurant and I walked up to the manager and tried handing him the note. He looked at me inquisitively and asked, "What is this?" so I told him it's a note. He kept trying to look at it from the side to see what was written on it. He finally said, "No, that's ok. You keep it," and I walked to the door. At the door I turned around and yelled right in his face, "NEVER AGAIN. WE ARE NEVER AGAIN EATING HERE. YOU HEAR ME? NEVER AGAIN!" and he stared at my feet and quietly said, "Yes, ok. Thank you. Ok."

Every customer in the restaurant was staring at us. Then I walked out and joined the others.

This was a victory! Yay for Kelly and I! Oh, we didn't leave a tip, obviously. We also threw all our trash away on the table so they could clean it up.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

It was quite the heroic moment.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

crikey! that must have been something... good for you..


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

*applause applause*Haha

the *uckers got what they deserved! 

Im actually quite surprized at the behaviour of the manager though, as usually they are very accomodating to reasonable customer requests/complaints, and your request wasn't pushing things in the least. What an ***.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Good Nachitos though


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The max is three boogies - you can't split these without hurting somebody! :boogie :boogie :boogie :lol
Cat Burglar, this new environment has brought a change in you. Is it the extra sunshine you have gotten since coming down to the Lower 48?


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

That's one of my girls!!!! YES! well done;-) I'm so proud;-)

You all did good;-) I still believe the greatest advertisement is word of mouth.


----------



## Optimistic (Nov 4, 2006)

Less than accomodating. You stood up for yourselves--that's good. But why did you have to yell in his face? A little overkill.


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

I think that is great that you asserted yourself with the manager.
But you could've shown some class by throwing your own trash away no matter how pissed off you were with the manager.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: re: yelled at a bad manager*



Optimistic said:


> Less than accomodating. You stood up for yourselves--that's good. But why did you have to yell in his face? A little overkill.


He yelled in both cat burglar's and Hypatia's face, so he got what he deserved.


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol :haha :lol - that was good


----------



## mikeeonfiya (Feb 11, 2007)

thats good. people with authority is the culprit of a person with S.A. once you learn that they are no harm to us, the anxiety goes away, and you can be superman...literally...there will be no limit


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: re: yelled at a bad manager*



*sslhea* said:


> I think that is great that you asserted yourself with the manager.
> But you could've shown some class by throwing your own trash away no matter how pissed off you were with the manager.


I agree.


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: re: yelled at a bad manager*



Slurpavillia said:


> So let me get this straight. You show up at Cold Furys apartment drag him along to dinner then start a bunch of @#%$ at a restaurant near his apartment while after you guys get to go back to where ever you live (far away) and now Cold Fury gets to deal with the aftermath
> 
> I think Cold Fury should invest in a bee bee gun and a stronger dead bolt. :b


((((((((coldFury))))))))) :group :group Maybe you could have that dept of food inspection and sanitation number close by? :um


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

The manager was a dick. He was asking for a slapdown. The point wasn't to yell in his face, just to show his other customers that four people had been wronged enough that they were pissed off and they'd never come back again.

Slurpavillia :lol



*sslhea* said:


> But you could've shown some class by throwing your own trash away no matter how pissed off you were with the manager.


Why show class in a restaurant like that? The waiter didn't come around to ask if we'd like more water, and they screwed up my order and they had to make it again. I don't know why we'd show class to people who aren't entitled to it. And I had pockets filled with candy wrappers, so yeah..


----------



## Optimistic (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: re: yelled at a bad manager*



cat burglar said:


> The manager was a dick. He was asking for a slapdown. The point wasn't to yell in his face, just to show his other customers that four people had been wronged enough that they were pissed off and they'd never come back again.


Okay, I'm trying to put myself there as another customer. Are you sure that the message, your point, was understood by the other customers? Going by what you have told us about what you had yelled out, I would have realized you were angry about something that had happened there, but I wouldn't have been clear as to what had occurred. My first, and maybe my only, thought would have been, "What's his problem?"

It could have been the food. It could have been the service. It could have been that this was one picky, hot-headed customer (and there are more than a handful of them around). I understand your anger and that the manager certainly lacked customer service skills. I'm just not so sure the audience would have concluded that they had wronged you. Broadcasting the story of your simple request that met a lot of anger and defensiveness from them, and throwing in your opinion of their mediocre food to boot, would have clarified the situation. Maybe you did mention those.



cat burglar said:


> The waiter didn't come around to ask if we'd like more water, and they screwed up my order and they had to make it again. I don't know why we'd show class to people who aren't entitled to it. And I had pockets filled with candy wrappers, so yeah..


Minor things. If he had refused or shown attitude about rectifying it, that would have been a different matter. I've been to a lot of restaurants where waitresses/waiters didn't ask me about more water. Why didn't you ask him for more if you had wanted it?

And the waiter may have simply adhered to their (the manager's?) policy of not splitting the bill, as screwy as that policy is. :stu

I also wonder what these guys would have done if you guys had requested separate bills at the time of ordering. :stu


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

You are reading WAY too much into it. The restaurant was horrible. The service was horrible. We stood up for ourselves. 

Please don't **** all over our Triumph thread.

______________

As for showing up unexpectedly at ColdFury's: I don't know how he felt about that, but he seemed cool with it. He agreed to come hang out with us, after all. He's a pretty cool guy and I'm glad I got to meet him. :yes

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------

